

Mamet Ipsum Lorem Ipsum is the new "Hello, World" - tvaughan
http://mametipsum.herokuapp.com/

======
pavel_lishin
No matter which dropdown I choose, I still get the same text:
"John...John...John.,Okay.,John.,John.,Look: The Glengarry Highland's leads,
you're sending Roma out.,Fine.,He's a good man.,We know what he is.,He's
fine.,All I'm saying, you look at the board, he's throwing...wait, wait, wait,
he's throwing them away, he's throwing the leads away.,All that I'm saying,
that you're wasting leads."

I'll stick with <http://lipsum.org> \- or ~/Documents/lipsum.txt

~~~
tvaughan
Thanks for taking the time to check this out. Both scripts have the same
content. I just needed more than one script so that I could play with more
than one element in clojure's sequence data structs.

Also, I had trouble finding anything other than Glengarry Glen Ross. Pointers
to other scripts and screenplays are greatly appreciated.

One advantage to this over the methods you mention is the ability to use your
own Handlebar template. FYI.

~~~
tvaughan
I've made an update so that the two scripts are, in fact, different.

------
jlunders
I always use <http://www.blindtextgenerator.com/lorem-ipsum>

It has more options for breaking text into paragraphs than c&p lorem ipsum and
doing it manually. The only issue I have with it is pasting into a cms window
keeps the styles from their site so if I do that, it'll go through notepad
first.

I'm having the same issue with Mamet Ipsum, it pastes as Arial with the flesh-
colored background. I'd love to have a plain text option for this reason.

One other thing that would make me use this generator over others would be if
there were a way on Mamet Ipsum to generate different-sized paragraphs, such
as 20 words, 60 words, 30 words, 100 words, etc. on random with a refresh
button to re-generate random paragraph sizes.

(edited with more feedback since I am no longer on a phone)

~~~
tvaughan
For plain text, remove the div tags on the Template tab, then click the little
clipboard icon. After that, just paste it wherever.

------
nlawalker
I don't understand the reference to "Hello, World." Do you mean that that a
Lorem Ipsum generator is the new equivalent to a "Hello, World" program, or
that Lorem Ipsum text is the new equivalent to the string "Hello, World," or
something else?

~~~
tvaughan
The former. I wrote this to learn clojure. So I mean that a lorem ipsum
generator is the new "Hello, World!".

